# Häuschen in den Niederlanden direkt am Wasser gesucht



## David0407 (11. Februar 2016)

Hallo,

Anfang Mai will ich mit einem Kollegen gern für ein verlängertes Wochenende (wahrscheinlich Christi Himmelfahrt 5.5. - 8.5.) in die Niederlande zum fischen fahren. Wir hätten am liebsten eine Wohnung/Häuschen etc., welches direkt am Gewässer liegt und man quasi aus dem Garten heraus befischen kann. Ein kleines Boot wäre nett, ist aber kein muss.

Hat von euch vielleicht jemand Erfahrungen gemacht, kann mir Tipps oder ähnliches geben? 

Liebe grüße und vielen Dank


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Häuschen in den Niederlanden direkt am Wasser gesucht*

Ich war mal in der Gegend von Lemmer / Ijsselmeer. Da hatten wir ein Häuschen mit kleinem Garten direkt an einem kleinen Kanal (vielleicht 5m breit). Von Balkontür bis zum Wasser etwa 10m  Da gabs hauptsächlich schöne Barsche und Brassen. Ein Boot hatten wir auch...


----------



## pennfanatic (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Häuschen in den Niederlanden direkt am Wasser gesucht*

Moin,

Wir waren auch mal ein paar mal in der nähe von wewershoof Inder nähe der groote vliet.
Auch hier vom frühstuckstisch. Bis zum Wasser 5 m.

Aber das war ein zum "Haus" umgebauter Wohnwagen. Gut gemacht aber sehr klein. War auf einem Campingplatz. Boot war auch zu mieten.

Aber die Niederlande sein zu den Feiertagen immer überlaufen. Ob ihr da jetzt noch ein Haus bekommt?....

Ansonsten war es sehr gemütlich, aber wie gesagt sehr eng.
Wir waren zu dritt. Durchschnitsgröße 185 cm bei 100 kg 

Das Haus war aber wohl auf 165. Mit 70 kg geplant       

Versucht es mal im Netz.
, aber für die Feiertage wird wohl eng

Viele grüße

Gefangen haben wir nur brassen und weißfisch


----------



## Tommi-Engel (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Häuschen in den Niederlanden direkt am Wasser gesucht*

Ich hoffe Ihr wollt nicht auf Raubfisch angeln. Dann wäre der Termin sehr schlecht, da er in die holländische Raubfischschonzeit fällt.


----------



## David0407 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Häuschen in den Niederlanden direkt am Wasser gesucht*

Von wann bis wann gehen denn die Schonzeiten? Von März bis ende mai meine ich, oder?

Wir sind zeitlich recht flexibel, muss deswegen nicht zwingend über einen Feiertag sein  danke schonmal für die antworten...


----------



## Frank aus Lev (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Häuschen in den Niederlanden direkt am Wasser gesucht*



David0407 schrieb:


> Von wann bis wann gehen denn die Schonzeiten? Von März bis ende mai meine ich, oder?


Bis zum letzten Samstag im Mai.


----------

